# nimrod lighter problem



## dakrido (Jan 6, 2010)

hi all,
a whlle back i read on the forum about nimrod lighters, and bought one on ebay.
it's an old bold lighter in top condition. all worked super, but once i had the flint changed, i could get it working anymore. i don't think there's a piece of old flint left, but i just don't get the wheel to turn anymore. 
i've tried the flints that i use for my zippo, without succes...
do you guys have any idea?


----------



## dukeofbluz (Dec 16, 2009)

take the flint out, spin the wheel and see if the old piece of flint falls out, happens with my zippos all the time


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

yep, take the flint out, and give it a gentle tap on the table, see what you get. then report back, lol.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

With all flint lighters, when you put a "new" flint in give it a half-spin BACKWARD with the wheel. This grinds down the edges and subsequent wheel spins will whirl happily (the right way). Or if it uses a spring to push the flint up to the wheel, may need re-springing.


----------



## GuitarDan (Nov 26, 2009)

I... ummmmm... had "this friend" who one forgot to put the new flint in his lighter, and it displayed the same problem. I, er... HE was a bit chagrined once the problem was solved.


----------



## BTcigars (Jun 30, 2009)

I had the same problem with me. The little bit of flint left wedge its way between the wheel. Get a can of computer air duster and give it a few shots. That compressed air will blow away any obstructions. Best of luck!


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

I agree with all the postings... you have a "wedgie" going on.


----------



## dakrido (Jan 6, 2010)

ok ok ok, stupid.
i tapped a little on the lighter and saw right away what you all meant.
there just was a piece of flint stuck just under the week. quite a pain to get it out of there though. but i guess iif next time i turn the wheel right away towards the back, it ll come out a lot easier.
thanks all!


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

Nimrod was the name of the lighter........ right ??:ask:


j/k, glad you fixed it !! :yo:


----------



## Esoteric (Jun 15, 2009)

Awesome, I am glad you got it working!! A wise man once said the solution to a problem is usually the most simple one (or something of that nature).


----------



## BTcigars (Jun 30, 2009)

Esoteric said:


> Awesome, I am glad you got it working!! A wise man once said the solution to a problem is usually the most simple one (or something of that nature).


That would be Occam's razor.


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

just go out and get a IM Old boy lighter, problem solved 
j/k glad you solved your problem 
troy


----------



## dakrido (Jan 6, 2010)

in fact i noticed that once the stone gets stuck in the wheel, you can get the stone out and put it back in the lighter upside down. putting the unused side of the stone on the lighter first. 
like that your stone lasts twice as long.


----------

